# touchwiz port



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone working on this? I know r2 is a great porter of roms. Let's pray he gets a nexus


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Darn, where was that flame retardant suit? Feel like it might be needed here...










I think if someone wanted touchwiz, it would have been better to get the Fascinate or other touchwiz enabled device. The Nexus its designed to be a Google experience phone, 99% of owners bought it for that reason, to have a phone free of vendor overlays... It would be pretty ironic to then port TW to it ...


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hahah oh come on its cool to have options


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Hahah oh come on its cool to have options


Don't get me wrong, I'm not religious about it, I just don't know how many users or devs would be interested in that.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Im surprised there are fans of touchwiz


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just like options. Hell id love to have sense blur and touchwiz options. I just love options


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

papi92 said:


> I just like options. Hell id love to have sense blur and touchwiz options. I just love options


Gross! lol j/k but to answer one question R2 does have a GNex!


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

If I can find someone willing to flash the ICS TouchWiz ROM for the SGS2, and then they give me a /system dump. I can get to work.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Flash onto my nexus? Deal. Delete the kernel and radio off of it tho


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

papi92 said:


> Flash onto my nexus? Deal. Delete the kernel and radio off of it tho


No. Someone needs to flash that ROM on their SGS2, and then give me a system dump. It won't flash onto the GNex.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

If you provide the the dump, I'll try to get you a booting rom....after all, I'm no stranger to this stuff, I ported motoblur to the droid incredible 1 and tbolt


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I'll try to find a dump


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Just started a thread on this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12670-devwiptouchwiz-ics/

It boots, but is little broken...


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

ICS seems to already have the best features from touchwiz anyway, IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Anakin2Solo (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be much more interested in Sense 4.0 when it is released. Still, that is what makes the Nexus great. The devs give us tons of options. Thanks guys.


----------

